# Bath Bomb Denting/Flattening



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2017)

What's the best way to dry bath bombs? 

With my last batch I folded a thick towel and laid them to dry on it. When I came back I noticed that they were getting flat where they were sitting on the towel. I started turning them to prevent it from continuing but I think by that time they were already pretty dry. What can I do to prevent this?


----------



## Viore (Apr 27, 2017)

I bought some egg crate foam at walmart to use for my bath bombs. I saw it on a youtube video and it seemed to prevent the dents on the bottom of the bombs. I'll report back when I try it for myself!


----------



## icg (Apr 27, 2017)

Lacy said:


> thick towel



Don't use anything thick, hard, solid, that could possibly flatten the bath bombs. Layers are always nice I sometimes like to use 5 clean plastic bags and lay a paper towel on top of it. Sometimes, a pile of tissues works but that's not economical (unless you want to keep reusing them). Maybe suspending it on a plastic bag taped to the sides of a container might also work. 

Try going for a recipe that's quite dense/compact and will hold shape.


----------



## Omneya (Apr 27, 2017)

I put bubble wrap (The big ones) on a cup cake pan and wrap in on with saran wrap. As long as their is some type of cushion under them, they should be okay.


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2017)

You might need to alter your recipe. I use a folded towel and mine stay in shape, you just have to be gentle when getting them out of the mould.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2017)

I will try my recipe again this weekend and if it happens again then I will make some adjustments. They hardened well and have held up well since I made them last Saturday, no cracking, hard, and fizzing/foaming really well. I think maybe part of my problem was I made them when it was about to rain. When I clumped it in my hand and then dropped it in the bowl it stayed together until I broke it apart with my hands but like I said I'm sure the humidity played a role when drying. When you say i might need to adjust the recipe, do you mean cut back on wet ingredients or do you think they are wet enough?



Relle said:


> You might need to alter your recipe. I use a folded towel and mine stay in shape, you just have to be gentle when getting them out of the mould.


 
I will try my recipe again this weekend and if it happens again then I will make some adjustments. They hardened well and have held up well since I made them last Saturday, no cracking, hard, and fizzing/foaming really well. I think maybe part of my problem was I made them when it was about to rain. When I clumped it in my hand and then dropped it in the bowl it stayed together until I broke it apart with my hands but like I said I'm sure the humidity played a role when drying. When you say i might need to adjust the recipe, do you mean cut back on wet ingredients or do you think they are wet enough?



Omneya said:


> I put bubble wrap (The big ones) on a cup cake pan and wrap in on with saran wrap. As long as their is some type of cushion under them, they should be okay.


 
Hmm...might give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2017)

Lacy said:


> I will try my recipe again this weekend and if it happens again then I will make some adjustments. They hardened well and have held up well since I made them last Saturday, no cracking, hard, and fizzing/foaming really well. I think maybe part of my problem was I made them when it was about to rain. When I clumped it in my hand and then dropped it in the bowl it stayed together until I broke it apart with my hands but like I said I'm sure the humidity played a role when drying. When you say i might need to adjust the recipe, do you mean cut back on wet ingredients or do you think they are wet enough?
> QUOTE]
> 
> As I don't know your ingredients, I don't know if you have enough wet in there or too much. I've also found it can depend on the weather - if it is a dry day or raining when you unmould them. It can be just trial and error to get everything right. I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Viore (May 1, 2017)

Reporting back: egg crate foam works well. No dents on my bath bombs!


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2017)

Viore said:


> Reporting back: egg crate foam works well. No dents on my bath bombs!




I will try this for sure! I changed up my recipe a little bit and also turned the bath bombs a few times while drying the first 3-4 hours and they were dentless! However, I did have a few cracking at the center though which I believe is from me changing up my recipe. So back to the drawing board...


----------



## Viore (May 2, 2017)

The foam we bought has very small dimples, like small rolling hills on the foam. We also bought some accoustic sound blocking foam and those have huge "mountains" of foam. Those ones left dents in the bath bombs. So I recommend getting this mattress pad from Walmart: 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstay...Fit-Multiple-Size-Beds-up-to-60-x-70/47150473

and then cutting it down to size. We fold it over on itself to give it more cushion.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2017)

Viore said:


> The foam we bought has very small dimples, like small rolling hills on the foam. We also bought some accoustic sound blocking foam and those have huge "mountains" of foam. Those ones left dents in the bath bombs. So I recommend getting this mattress pad from Walmart:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstay...Fit-Multiple-Size-Beds-up-to-60-x-70/47150473
> 
> and then cutting it down to size. We fold it over on itself to give it more cushion.



Thanks so much! I will definitely give it a try!


----------

